# Dash and door top colors



## chainboy1 (Oct 16, 2008)

My 67 goat is at the body shop and close to getting painted. The dash was brown to go with the gold interior before. Well now I am going with black interior and am thinking the dash should be semi gloss black. Would that be right? I assume the same color would also be applied to the a pillars and the top of the doors inside? Before they had the top or the doors painted red to match the exterior. It did look kind of cool how from inside the color carried from inside to out. I am debating on what to do. What do you think? Thanks for the help. =)


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i am going black interior with the blue dash and black bonnet, blue on door tops and pillars. I like the look and i think with special paint code you could order it that way.

http://s1098.photobucket.com/albums/g372/instg8ter/1966 Tempest/

Brian


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

the dash,door tops and pillars should match the interior color-BUT if the exterior is a different color you can paint the dash ,door tops, and pillars to match the outside this is NOT correct but it looks real good on some color combinations. I also believe that the dash paint is slightly flattened so there is no glare. I chose to go black interior but painted the parts to match the outside-


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Gloss black around glove box and door tops,and a pillars. Semi or flat black on dash top!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Here's what I did with my gold '67 interior: I changed it to parchment, which also uses a black dash, carpet, and steering column. I painted the metal part of my dash semi gloss black, but left the brown dash surround and the flat brownish goldish top of the dash alone. It actually blends very well with the semi gloss black, and you can't tell it's not "factory". I did, ironically find a brownish gold dashpad in the junkyard that was mint, and I had to dye it black. For your black interior, you should paint the metal on top of the doors semi gloss black. If you have the front windshield in, see how the dashpad matches the top of the dash and the dash surround. You may decide to leave the dark brown stuff alone. Good luck.


----------

